# Colligan Landscaping- Winter 2008



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thought i would start my own thread to post pictures/videos of the truck and the storms as the occur this winter.
we have some light snow/rain.ice mix going on this morning.
i got excited and put the plow on and snapped a few pics


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks real good, good luck this season!


----------



## Oak Hills (Nov 30, 2008)

nice truck


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres a couple of "the accumulations"
we have some hail coming down right now here


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

tls22;655804 said:


> Looks real good, good luck this season!


good luck to you as well.
the flakes started coming and i saw one guy with his f750 with 10ft blade and snader i couldnt get home fast enough to get the plow on


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I towed a blazer up there to A st in franklin, how close is that to you I must of been right in your neck of the woods.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

to bad its going to turn all rain, truck looks good


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

are you with seasonal contracts or per push event?


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

02powerstroke;655823 said:


> I towed a blazer up there to A st in franklin, how close is that to you I must of been right in your neck of the woods.


Right near the both of us. Blade looks brand new!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah it was the guy at the end of A st with all the old chevys he's a friend of mine.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice, thats close to what we got here in ct, except it looks like it stuck down here a little better, are roads were white and the town was out sanding


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im doing both per push and seasonals also might get on with the town.
yea a street is pretty close. i got excited so now the blade is on its still ice here and MASS HIGHWAY is sanding.
thanks for all the comments


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice kyle really nice you need some new intensifire lights on there now


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

that trucks sweet...

is that plow newly painted and if so did you do it youreself??? , and is that extension cord plugged into the truck, i havnt "plugged in" yet this season..


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the extension cord isnt plugged in. im in the process of putting up my christmas lights and some go on the shed behind the truck.
i repainted the plow with rustolem for the cutting edge and fisher yellow spray cans from cpw. got the sticker on ebay.
thanks for the comments on the truck
and mike i want the intensifire lights really badly lol


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

well a sno foil or rubber flap be nice too


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

truck looks good. nice job on the plow refurbish


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

looks awesome we got the same weather down here in CT


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.
mike stop making me want to buy things lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ColliganLands;656151 said:


> thanks for the comments guys.
> mike stop making me want to buy things lol


Ive always found that once you have a good reason to buy something, it makes it a little easier =] So just think of the intensifires as you being safer on the road as you'll be able to see better and be seen better =] They are worth it!

Awesome truck and plow combo! It looks great!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mcw thanks for the comments
i agree coming up with a reason makes it easier to buy so maybe theyll be an early christmas present to me from me lol


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

You scared the snow away but putting your plow on


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry i didnt mean too lol


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I envy your truck Coligan....


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Setup


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ColliganLands;656774 said:


> mcw thanks for the comments
> i agree coming up with a reason makes it easier to buy so maybe theyll be an early christmas present to me from me lol


buy both !!!! or save some coin and get a piece of used conveyor belt


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha i might be getting on with a town so that will encourage buying the sno foil and the lights lol
i guess you can never stop spending money


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

what town you planning on? Brunelli's retiring i wonder whos going to take his place?? i missed this little big of snow yesterday i was up in houlton, ME enjoying 3-4 inches


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ColliganLands;657511 said:


> hahaha i might be getting on with a town so that will encourage buying the sno foil and the lights lol
> i guess you can never stop spending money


you need to spend money to make money remember that . look on a bright side no pun
brighter the light more safer you'll be at night plowing. you'll be able to see things better . and with a snow foil snow will stay off you windshield again safer so did that help you spend the money ?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ive been talking to wrentham just have to get my truck weighed and get a certificate then go have them inspect the truck and im all set hopefully


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha mike i know all about the spending money to make money thing. ive been doing that all year and thats exactly how i am going to justify the purchases for "safety"


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Franklin already full?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

franklins full and wrentham is about 20 bucks more an hour
you want to meet for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

whats franklin pay? wrentham? I hope your going to Nicky's no wheres better than there


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

franklin's 65 and wrentham is 74.10 plus 8.25 fuel allowance per hour comes out to 82.32 per hour with 4 hour minimum per storm, 1,000 seasonal minimum payment, and if you get there in an hour of being called they start paying from the time they called instead of the time you get to the dpw garage


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

ColliganLands;657588 said:


> franklin's 65 and wrentham is 74.10 plus 8.25 fuel allowance per hour comes out to 82.32 per hour with 4 hour minimum per storm, 1,000 seasonal minimum payment, and if you get there in an hour of being called they start paying from the time they called instead of the time you get to the dpw garage


Yea that is what bellingham pays also, i got the schools in my contract. Close to all the same benifits to, if your there within an hour of the first storm its a $200 sign on bonus and i only live 10 minutes for the garage:redbounce: good luck with it though.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I could plow my my town...I'm so broke. Mostly because plowsite gives me ideas. Kyle, let me know how plwoing for the town goes, I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea it sounds pretty good to me just have to check on insurance they say the want " a copy of the insurance coverage for each vehicle for general liability and property damage listing the town of wrentham" but im unsure if that means a seperate liab. policy or if its included in my auto policy
good luck to you as well


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

ColliganLands;657622 said:


> yea it sounds pretty good to me just have to check on insurance they say the want " a copy of the insurance coverage for each vehicle for general liability and property damage listing the town of wrentham" but im unsure if that means a seperate liab. policy or if its included in my auto policy
> good luck to you as well


Its most likely your regular auto policy thats all bellingham wanted. If you dont mind me asking how old are you?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im 18 this will be my first full year plowing ive done it before off and on 
im hoping its the auto policy becasue the guy told me today bring me the from and the truck and youre hired but if its gen liab its 1,200 for 4 months or some bs like that so that will be no good


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

Im 18 to, maybe we should get together sometime, its most likely the auto policy.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im calling my ins and the dpw first thing then going to the scales. me and kubota are around all the time we could meet for lunch/dinner some time or there the meeting on saturday at hooters in saugus


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

ColliganLands;657649 said:


> im calling my ins and the dpw first thing then going to the scales. me and kubota are around all the time we could meet for lunch/dinner some time or there the meeting on saturday at hooters in saugus


Yea sounds good. Whats the meeting?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its a area meting for all the plowsite guys.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69123&highlight=boston+area+meeting
ill shoot you a pm tomorrow sometime and we can figure out a time to meet up


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah around 12 or so. Where do you want to go?


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

alright sounds good, ive been busy trying to finish a fence at my grandfathers field on prospect st cause some dick keeps going in and doing donuts, we got 14ft x12w. poles for $5 a piece from D.F.M couldnt pass it up. Got to buy a new auger bit, first frost came and twisted it into 10 different directions


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

CAT420;657688 said:


> alright sounds good, ive been busy trying to finish a fence at my grandfathers field on prospect st cause some dick keeps going in and doing donuts, we got 14ft x12w. poles for $5 a piece from D.F.M couldnt pass it up. Got to buy a new auger bit, first frost came and twisted it into 10 different directions


Thats a beautiful property out there.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

id sit there and beat that guy when he came back
good luck finishing the fence.
joe - lunch tomorrow?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Howd the insurance work out what did they want for coverages? I ended up moving to a differnt town this year because my towns insurnace requirements went threw the roof.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

they just want the truck coverage for liability minimum 100,000 and the same for everything else.
im going in first thing tomorrow for the DPW to look over the truck plow and pick up my route then im all set to go


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

dude thats mint what there paying you I only get 59 an hour period no fuel no nothing....


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

74.10 plus 8 something for fuel
hourly is paid bi weekly and fuel is paid monthly


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

thats mint. That sucks I cant make it this saturday I picked up to more clean ups that need to be done...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im in the same thing irght now i had 2 scheduled got 3 calls today right now i got 1 waiting to hear from the other 2
i might try to get down there for an hour or so just to meet everyone then i will have to get back and get the cleanups done


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

WTF we only get $60/hour for a one ton dually.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont know. franklin only pays 65 an hour but hey im not complaining


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

For being 18 that is a wicked nice truck! Right up my alley on all the mods, lights and everything lol. I'm 19, time for me to get a nicer truck i think. Hope i see it on Saturday when we all make this trek. better be worth the time and gas.

BTW town here pays 55 - 60 hr. i'm told for a truck your size and an 8' blade.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;659254 said:


> WTF we only get $60/hour for a one ton dually.


thats what I'm saying....


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ive got the sheet in front of me say 74.10 an hour for 10,001 - 16,000 gvw with minimum 8ft blade
my turck is 11,200 gvw


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

It just sucks cause I could go on the state with that truck and get $90/hr without a sander. I would hate plowing for the state though, so I guess I'll take the good that I've got already.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i was suprised by these numbers but the sheet and DPW director both confirm them
i dont know about plowing for the state but i dont think i would do it


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;659264 said:


> It just sucks cause I could go on the state with that truck and get $90/hr without a sander. I would hate plowing for the state though, so I guess I'll take the good that I've got already.


and got a check in july lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;659254 said:


> WTF we only get $60/hour for a one ton dually.


My buddy was plowing in Watertown MA last season and getting $125 an hr. with a 1/2ton p/u and 7.6 blade. This year they dropped all the rates by around 10 - 15 bucks and you have to carry 2million liability on the trucks.Hes gona have the same truck and a 1ton dump plowing this season.
Its unreal!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

02powerstroke;659269 said:


> and got a check in july lol


true, always a catch lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

$125 and hour for an f150 what the f


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;659270 said:


> My buddy was plowing in Watertown MA last season and getting $125 an hr. with a 1/2ton p/u and 7.6 blade. This year they dropped all the rates by around 10 - 15 bucks and you have to carry 2million liability on the trucks.Hes gona have the same truck and a 1ton dump plowing this season.
> Its unreal!


its all relevent with that much money in insurnace I rather just get my 60 an hour.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I suppose thats true. Our company's general liability policy covers it, so we don't have to get any extra insurance. We basically show up and plow and get paid in 5 days.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats what i thought about the insurance untill they said it was just the truck policy
it was going to cost 1800 for the gen liability if thats what they had wanted then i wouldnt have been as good


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the best part of this was when they told me i needed to have a amber beacon on the truck i was just like umm yea i have about 9 million of those


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

ColliganLands;659303 said:


> the best part of this was when they told me i needed to have a amber beacon on the truck i was just like umm yea i have about 9 million of those


Over achiever


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha i try


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

rain rain and more rain!!! driving me nuts
can't even put my toolbox on the truck grrr!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

We've been working in the shop last few days. Landscaping equipment and mowers are sparkling clean lol. decided to paint the front of the plow and cutting edge. Ice is building up here now so i bet ice management will be needed overnight and in the morning.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i dont do ice except for one customer so ill get to that and ill bust out my old seed spreader and do my driveway lol.
good idea on clenaing the equipment that will keep me busy tomorrow i think


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Kyle, since this is your topic I figured it would be an appropriate place to post this. 

I envy you dude. One of my dreams right now is to own an F350 identical to yours, except I want a Western blade on it and a Whelen 9M bar mounted on the rack. I'm 15 ( 16 in March ), and I can't wait to get behind the wheel ( legally  ) . I work for a Heavy Hauling company here in non-snow Jersey and it is my passion in life. I've been there for about 7 years now and am saving every penny for my truck. Please keep posting photos of your truck I can't get enough ! 

Keep on truckin....
Danny


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

danny more pictures will come as soon as it snows lol
im hopefully going to get my toolbox on there tomorrow and ill get a few pics of that
just work hard and you will get what you want ive been working everyday since i was 14 and although its not always fun its worth it to me. good luck getting your license


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

ColliganLands;672589 said:


> danny more pictures will come as soon as it snows lol
> im hopefully going to get my toolbox on there tomorrow and ill get a few pics of that
> just work hard and you will get what you want ive been working everyday since i was 14 and although its not always fun its worth it to me. good luck getting your license


Sounds good. I guess since it's what I enjoy doing I always find it fun. I spend my entire summers working and whenever I have off from school. My common hours this summer were 7AM-5PM. Would be out in the humid sticky weather bustin' my ass. Come home smelling like hydraulic fluid and diesel fuel. I love it. Every day is something different, weather it's washing trucks or moving a 125 ton crane. Figure someone is gunna have to do this stuff as time progresses...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i can understand it's usually its fun but sometimes youd rather be somewhere else and you cant (atleast from my experience) but i still love what i do and most of the time id rather work but either way stick with it.
also there some more pictures in my other thread ADDED SOME THINGS TO MY RIG(PICS) if you want to look at them


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

ColliganLands;672608 said:


> yea i can understand it's usually its fun but sometimes youd rather be somewhere else and you cant (atleast from my experience) but i still love what i do and most of the time id rather work but either way stick with it.
> also there some more pictures in my other thread ADDED SOME THINGS TO MY RIG(PICS) if you want to look at them


Yes sir, I know exactly what you mean....

Alright, back to snow plows !


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Lil' Danny;672579 said:


> Hey Kyle, since this is your topic I figured it would be an appropriate place to post this.
> 
> I envy you dude. One of my dreams right now is to own an F350 identical to yours, except I want a Western blade on it and a Whelen 9M bar mounted on the rack. I'm 15 ( 16 in March ), and I can't wait to get behind the wheel ( legally  ) . I work for a Heavy Hauling company here in non-snow Jersey and it is my passion in life. I've been there for about 7 years now and am saving every penny for my truck. Please keep posting photos of your truck I can't get enough !
> 
> ...


Danny, your telling us you've worked at a heavy hauling company for 7 years and your only 15? For some reason I can't see you working at the young age of 8 years old. What exactly was your job duties? My daughter is 9 and I don't think she'll be working for a few more years.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

nice looking set up


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Brian Young;672860 said:


> nice looking set up


thank you and good luck this winter


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

you need to go after cities like peabody, medford, methuen, where you have to bid a rate for your trucks... i can get 75 an hr in peabody for my pick up, but helll you can make 100 in 20 mins with 2 drives for 500 in an hr for one lot, i cant see plowing for a town unless you have big trucks like 650 and up cause they are too big for lots anyways so use them for the city to make money, 150s - 550s should be doing drives and lots


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im getting almost 85 an hour for my truck in wrentham which isnt really a big town the main road is 140 and im only on side street and neighborhoods


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mike33087;672988 said:


> you need to go after cities like peabody, medford, methuen, where you have to bid a rate for your trucks... i can get 75 an hr in peabody for my pick up, but helll you can make 100 in 20 mins with 2 drives for 500 in an hr for one lot, i cant see plowing for a town unless you have big trucks like 650 and up cause they are too big for lots anyways so use them for the city to make money, 150s - 550s should be doing drives and lots


Good point, however none of those cities are even remotely close to Franklin MA.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

and that too. i saw this as an opportunity to get used to the truck and they took me right away. plus i wasn't signing as many drives as i would have liked to so this was a better option than haing 5-10 drives for the winter. id rather be plowing all brand new streets and town buildings lots than sitting around


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

ALC-GregH;672786 said:


> Danny, your telling us you've worked at a heavy hauling company for 7 years and your only 15? For some reason I can't see you working at the young age of 8 years old. What exactly was your job duties? My daughter is 9 and I don't think she'll be working for a few more years.


No problem Greg, I am commonly accused of this. I have been riding in the rigs since I was 8. I really started working technically when I was 13 or 14. I watched and learned enough in those years to gain experience. I even scored my name on our custom one of a kind truck back in 2006. I'll post some pictures in a separate topic if you would like more proof. Actually, here's a link to my compilation from about 70 percent of the moves I was on from this summer....


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Well Got my route today its approximately 12 miles of raodway on the RI border of wrentham all new paved roads!!! plus we will be helping with 121 and the town parking lots as well
I'm very excited 
NOW WE JUST NEED SOME SNOW!!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Lil' Danny;673117 said:


> No problem Greg, I am commonly accused of this. I have been riding in the rigs since I was 8. I really started working technically when I was 13 or 14. I watched and learned enough in those years to gain experience. I even scored my name on our custom one of a kind truck back in 2006. I'll post some pictures in a separate topic if you would like more proof. Actually, here's a link to my compilation from about 70 percent of the moves I was on from this summer....


OK, I understand. I figured you were just a passenger at 8 years old. I know it's alot of fun when your young and get to ride around on equipment. Just be safe and keep up the hard work.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

OK snow moving in tomorrow 
just washed and waxed the truck all ready to go. got all my fluids/parts/tools/food/clothes/music/everything ready to go.
check back here sat afternoon for some pictures and a video or two if i have time


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice set up. However if you are doing that much road, your gonna wish you had a snow foil or rubber hangover on that blade. Good luck.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ford550;681514 said:


> Nice set up. However if you are doing that much road, your gonna wish you had a snow foil or rubber hangover on that blade. Good luck.


thanks...and ill be getting something after the first check comes in just need the money for christmas first


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

You ready for tommrow?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im ready. figure ill be going in around 11:30 and wont be out of there untill saturday morning/lunch time
drove my route earlier to get a fell for it. all nice new neighborhood roads with circles at the end except for one windy road that at one point goes straight down into a sharp turn gonna be a little scary the first couple times but im ready for it
trucks fueled,all fluids full, food is ready, music/clothes/phone/cbs are all ready
gonna be a fun but long weekend. 
how about you?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah I'm ready I wired my extra back up lights tonight, fluids, greased the hole truck. My rear ends about to blow so hopfully it holds up for this storm.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

take it slow just i will be
im really excited to go out but a little nervous too


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ColliganLands;682284 said:


> take it slow just i will be
> im really excited to go out but a little nervous too


yeah me to, how many miles on that truck? how much plowing have you done before.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

58,000 miles.
only plowed a couple times, never done roads before but my dad plowed for newton for like 10 years so he might ride with me tonight to make sure its all good.
im only ocncerned about the one corner down the hill(it was all frozen over last night) everything else i just straight roads into a culdesac.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

well thats good. remember is town roads not some ones drive way, I've seen some pritty sad plowing jobs by town contracted help so as long as you get it all pushed back and dont take anything out I think you'll be fine. what are you running for weight in the back.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ive got 700 lbs of sand back there.
im going to push back as far as is possible i dont want crappy job like they do on my street. 
just gonna take it nice and slow untill im ocmfortable with it and thengo from there. plus im out with a town guy so if i need any help figuring the edge of the road or anything he knows


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Got the call to be at DPW for 3:30
good luck and stay safe everyone


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck Kyle. Let us know how it went.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Went really good
have only 2 pics from the whole night
way too busy to stop and tkae them
didnt break anything or hit anything
plowed the roads for 12 hours and the schools for an 1 hour (total of 13 hours) then i came home started my personal driveway and just left the truck in the middle to go get some rest


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres the two picturs i got
one before i left and one when i plowed my driveway on the way in


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rest up, you get to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

How many hours did you get in?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

13 with the town and 4 on my own
blew the left angle piston hose so that ened it for now.
might go get in a few more 1 time drives before going back out


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

ColliganLands;655801 said:


> thought i would start my own thread to post pictures/videos of the truck and the storms as the occur this winter.
> we have some light snow/rain.ice mix going on this morning.
> i got excited and put the plow on and snapped a few pics


Beautiful rig, man. Hope she works well.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Krieger91;683959 said:


> Beautiful rig, man. Hope she works well.


thank you
she works above and beyond my expectations so far.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Where did you end up going to get the plow fixed?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the place on summer st
all better now just have to wash the blue fluid off of everything
made 5 bucks on the driveway after that


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

you going back out tonight?


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, just been sleepin all day though.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea ive been busy with call ins and then fixing the plow
let me know if you need help tonight since i dont think im going back to town untill tomorrow late morning


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

ColliganLands;684254 said:


> the place on summer st
> all better now just have to wash the blue fluid off of everything
> made 5 bucks on the driveway after that


That would be Landrey Enterprises. Louie is a good **** but ignore the old man, he's a fiesty crabby old fart who is very set in his ways. Don't let him talk you into reinforcing your plow.... He tried to tell me once that I wa going to break a year old fisher MM! 8 foot blade once because it would never hold up to plowing... Keep their number and pager number on speed dial in your cell, he's open 24/7 durring a snow storm idf you ever find yourself in a jamb. I had to call him one night at 3:30 in the morning for a replacement A-Frame and he was at the shop before I even arrived.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea he was great.
for a minute i thought i was screwed when i saw the blue fluid go shooting out of the plow
i got there and left in under 5 minutes and was back out with a half hour.
now its time to get rested up for the next storm tomorrow


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ColliganLands;684668 said:


> yea he was great.
> for a minute i thought i was screwed when i saw the blue fluid go shooting out of the plow
> i got there and left in under 5 minutes and was back out with a half hour.
> now its time to get rested up for the next storm tomorrow


did it ware threw and blow out or just burst?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looked like it was worn alittle because the burst was like a slash mark through it right above where it connected to the piston.


----------



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats on the plowing! I was looking at my records last night, this storm coming sunday will be my 6th billable storm here in white mountains in NH! I'm pretty much done with snow already haha. Do you plow town roads with that truck? How well does it work for you? I almost put in a bid for town roads with my GMC but decided not to.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i do plow town roads. works fine except i need a snowfoil or a rubber flap to keep snow off the window and to roll it off the blade better.
just have to go slow and get a feel for the roads then pick it up a bit
we put in 13 hours the other night
then i did about 7 hours on my own yesterday cleaning up driveways
looks like ill be heading back out in a couple hours to do the roads again then when im done there driveways and people that call for a one time plow


----------



## fordpusher (Sep 14, 2008)

whats the guys number in franklin.. i snapped a cutting edge in 1/2, got a new one from a guy in plainville.

it would be nice to have his number just in case


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

fordpusher;688672 said:


> whats the guys number in franklin.. i snapped a cutting edge in 1/2, got a new one from a guy in plainville.
> 
> it would be nice to have his number just in case


Heres his number (508-528-9122)


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks joe for the number
also the location is 41 summer st. franklin, MA 02038
and he also has a pager/emergency number 978-622-3197
open weekends and 24 hr emergency service


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Did some upgrades to the plow today (courtesy of santa)
got the SNO-FOIL and INTENSIFIRE LIGHTS
heres a before pic and a bunch of afters


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

NIIIIIIIICE! Santa is a good man. haha


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice improvement.
you will be much happier with them both


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i really hope so
main issue was the snow blowing over the plow the lights were a gift from my parents but im not complaining
thanks for the comments guys


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks awesome dude. my mom would have NOoo idea at all what to get me. I asked her to call Matt and get me Cat lights, but she was afraid to get the wrong thing so she just gave me money for them lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha my dad knows a a fisher dealer so he figureed it out lol
thanks for the comments too


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

My solution to the lights on my plow being so crappy is mounting some KC Daylighters on my back rack, but i may still get the intensifiers if i get a MM II


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats a good solution
for me it took maybe 10 minutes to install those lights they just bolted right on and plugged right in


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

Just a warning on the Intensifires, especially since you are municipal plowing. They are extremely fragile and break easily with quick jolts. For most plowers thats not a problem much, but watch out on the city roads in regards to those nasty manhole and catch basin covers. You know, the ones you catch and you feel like you just shattered your teeth lol We do municipal and we lost 2 sets of intensifires this past weekend, and yes we do know what we're doing lol They are just that bad.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the warning ill be very careful
yes i know those manholes i found one over the weekend sent the blade over the hood i almost crapped myself
the town just got a new fisher municipal plow with the intensifires on it aswell for my plow partner so ill let him know also


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

oh yeh, let me know how the snow foil is when your doing drives. I've heard it tends to lift the plow off the ground in deep snow.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

chcav1218;691243 said:


> oh yeh, let me know how the snow foil is when your doing drives. I've heard it tends to lift the plow off the ground in deep snow.


will do. i heard the same thing but my primary function is streets and town parking lots so i wasnt too worried about it.
we will see what happens


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Where u in easton today?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no. ive been in franklin all day working on the plow and washing the truck


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

There is a truck just like urs around here today. Even had a similar light bar.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wow. thats suprising ive yet to see another truck like mine
grab a pic if you see it again
Have a good New Years


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow kyle looking good brother payup shouldn't be much more you need ? right LOL


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i think im covered for now as far plowing goes. some nice rubber floor mats would be nice but the snofoil and lights will be great for the town work now i can go more then 12mph lol


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

get the molded ones for you truck well worth it . and once have a pond on them they dump out so nice


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea im going to be ordering them after the next storm i think
good thing about the upgrades today is my parents got me the intensifires for christmas and theyre going to split the snofoil with me so im really happy about that
im looking at some of the weathertech extreme duty floor mats


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

kyle sounds like all good upgrade and gifts . now all you need is snow . i have the husky molded ones well worth it IMO


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

possible snow on wednesday
the past 2 storms were great however as you can see by the cutting edge in the pics and i lost part of my sticker lol
23.5 hours for town and approx 13 hours for myself
very fun


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i doubt it to far off ,wishful thinking is nice . you'll be really happy with the foil and new light once we get the heavy stuff again :salute:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im ready!!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck looks great. I plowed last year without a deflector, real pain on the light snow nights. You will enjoy the new lights, much better.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks
im hoping it better it just wasnt "safe" to be going over 10 mph without that deflector on there and the old headlights were a joke


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

ColliganLands;691201 said:


> thanks for the warning ill be very careful
> yes i know those manholes i found one over the weekend sent the blade over the hood i almost crapped myself
> the town just got a new fisher municipal plow with the intensifires on it aswell for my plow partner so ill let him know also


They'll be replacing them soon lol Town of Danvers has 4 sets to be replaced already. Those ones that send the blade above the hood are the ones that smash em. The worst part is Fisher won't warranty them if you use anything bigger than a 6" cutting edge.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

fantastic
ill try them out next storm and if i dont like it ill take them off and sell them
better to remove them myself before the plow does it for me
you think for 250 bucks theyd be better then that


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah you'd think, but just not tough enough for muni use. Most of the shops such as Donovan Truck and Madigan still use the old style when they custom build the setups on the new bigger muni trucks like the GMC 8500s and such. Easy to replace and they can be used as a left or a right, where as the intensifires aren't interchangable from side to side.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

good thing i kept the old ones... just incase


----------



## collegepro (Dec 27, 2008)

Might be a dumb question, but do you leave those lights on the top on all year around?? love the truck


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea the light bar stays on there 
comes in handy for working on the side of busy streets, towing certain things etc
thanks for the comments on the truck


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Well i hope mine don,t get smashed,my route is pretty free of manholes but i,m running and 8"edge on my 9" plow though.Just have to tell my driver to go easy till the edge wears down somemore this year.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i only have this one manhole it has a 2-3 inch deep lip on one side of it and it catches no matter what just gonna go nice and slow over it and just be cautious and hopefully they stay on there 
i saved the old ones just incase


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Well first of all.. NO issues with the Intensifires they are awesome.
snofoil works great too got to about 27 mph (little fast i know) and it didnt lift at all when i was doing the towns lots or my driveways
heres a couple pics from today i installed a Uniden PC78 Elite CB and 2 4 ft anttnas to be able to communicate with the town guys while im plowing


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

sweet!

I havent had any problems with my intensifires or snow foil on th old straight blade i had.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i love them both makes things so much easier
now i just need to play with my cb lol


----------



## ERCKWD (Jan 4, 2009)

Colligan, nice truck!! Inside and out, I bet the town guy doesn't lose sight of ya with the intensifires


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

wow, I know I've said it beofe but you have my dream truck. White, F350, full size led light bar, diesel, grey leather, white gauges. Very nice as usual lol.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks guys
the town guy actually just got put into a brand new f550 dump with a fisher municipal plow and intensifires so im thinking about stealing it lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres some pics from today.
Me and Kubtoajr got together in one of the towns messy lots and snapped some shots of the trucks together


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

And some more


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres one more
working on a video of lights right now


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Again, I'm not a big fan of Fords, but those are NICE trucks.

How many lights do you have on that? I see the bar, and I remember a thread about you having TIR-3's in the back-rack. What else is there that would be worth a vid of?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my truck has the full led liberty bar, the tir3s on the backrack, and 6 strobes 4 in front 2 in back
Kubtoajrs truck has the towman bar with 4 corner strobes and 4 strobes in tail/reverse lights
i have many videos of my truck on here in http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65656 ( shows the progression of the truck from the lightbar untill today)
just taking a video of both trucks together depending on start of strom tonight we might get a night video done as well


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres a daytime video
doesnt really pick up the strobes too well.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dang dude. Question for you, since you have strobes and I wanna put some in both of my trucks. Did you pay to have them installed or did you self install? If you did it your self, how do you install them?

Also, cool vid. But, like you said, kinda tough to see them in Daylight.

EDIT: Checked your other vid (the one you directed me to). DAMN! Somebody could see you from a mile away. Nice light setup. Very nice,


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i did them myself with help from my dad(chrysler tech)
basically you need to drill out the housings where you want the strobes, run the wires into the truck, install power supply in the cab somewhere, run power/ground for supply easiest way is direct to the battery, then install switches and wire switches to supply.
sounds simple but if you dont know about automotive electrical you might want to have someone do it for you
Thanks for all the comments on the truck and im working on getting some shots for a night video soon i hope


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's what I tohught but I wanted to know. I should be able to do it. My brother's a mechanic and my dad knows some about vehicle electronics, so we should be able to get it done. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Trucks look great. Hope to add some corner strobes myself soon


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres some shot from today
working on a nice long video right now just hope youtube doesnt delete my music again


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres on more


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

I know everyone on here loves their truck and it makes them money, all of you have nice vehicles but yours is by far the sexiest lookin truck. Very classy!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice kyle what was your total ussmileyflag


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

total was 8.5 hours of pure fun and excitement lol
video is uploading now


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm guessing that yellow dump is yours too?

It's a nice truck, just like that Ford.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm gonna have to assume that the yellow dump belongs to the town that he plows for.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ColliganLands;711089 said:


> total was 8.5 hours of pure fun and excitement lol
> video is uploading now


sounds like good time . hey you took ALL MY SNOW


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the yellow dump is the towns truck
im paired up with it for my route


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

colligan great looking truck. 
i got one question, if you were to damage your plow or something were to break while on your town route, do they take care of the damage or do you pay for it all


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

insurance would pay for it i hope if not i pay
were subcontractors for the town so we own thr trucks and pay for them
thanks everyone for the comments on the truck
trying to get my 8 min long movie to upload somewhere right now lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

still working on the video
anyone know how to put a windows media pl;ayer thing on here


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

ColliganLands;711110 said:


> the yellow dump is the towns truck
> im paired up with it for my route


Oh, that makes sense. Kinda. Why don't they just have the town trucks do it all? Are there just not enough of them?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

every town around here hires subs
i guess they dont have enough trucks or need to get the roads done quicker
i enjoy it alot


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

HERES the VIDEO!!!
http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-8964233734081347654&hl=en&fs=true
lets see how long before the flag it for copyright violations


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice video. Does the town cover the insurance or do you have your own? If you have your own what are you paying if you don't mind posting. I plan on plowing for a town in NJ next season and want to get an idea what to expect.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have my own
i believe the commercial auto policy and everything runs around 1800 for the year 
made twice that already 
thanks for the comments on the video


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

here it is on youtube looks like google might have blocked it for the music


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome video Kyle. I also do roads, not for the town though, We take care of 3 condo complexes, skid steers in the driveways, and i clear the roads, definitely better than doing driveways in my opinion 

Again, nice video! - Nick


----------



## thewhitestuff (Mar 18, 2007)

sick video


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks guys
nick i learned really quickly how much i like doing roads and how much driveways annoy me
next year the plan is get another truck get a few small lots and keep my truck and me on with the town 
i love it!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

way to go kyle :salute: sno-foil so much better


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice vid...looks like you finnally got your dad to take the video haha what time did you get called out?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

4:30am
he was complaining the whole time but he did it.
i told him take the video or get out the truck lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

About how fast do you go when plowing roads? Or how fast do you feel safe plowing at?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

25-30 if its not snowing or if pushing back roads with no curbs
15-20 or slower when its snowing or when riding "the gutter" pushing back to curbs
the snow was nice and powerdy is why it was flying so good


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

just going to bring this back up for this winter instead of starting a new thread for the same thing lol..
so far this winter had 3 plowable events first one was a 2inch dusting so i hit my residentials, second was 6-8 of slushy mess got 4.5 hrs on the town then hit the residentials(no pics on this was running around like crazy all day) and the third was 20-24in of fluffy snow 17.5hrs on the town and 12hrs for the residential route
also for this year i have added a second truck to do the residential route while i am plowing for the town. my residential route grew from 5 driveways last year to 25 this year and 1 small commercial account. 
some pics will follow but first the detials on the "new" truck.. it is a 2004 dodge ram 2500 heavy duty quad cab, cummins turbo diesel, slt interior (so colth seats nothing fancy) and its going to be getting soon: 6 head 90w whelen strobe setup,8 head whelen dominator in rear window, 2 whelen dual avengers for front window, window tint, nav radio, new sound system, folding tonneau cover, remove diamond plating and some other goodies. that truck has a 1 year old fisher 8ft HD MM2 and my truck got a 07 9ftHD fisher MM2 for this year.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

some more of the new truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Real nice equipment. Good luck this year. Let it snow!!!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Pushin 2 Please;929722 said:


> Real nice equipment. Good luck this year. Let it snow!!!


thank you.. and good luck to you as well..


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

also i now have a shop.
its a 60X60 bay with 10X10 of that for an office. it has a floor drain 14ft door, heat, 2 bathrooms, 210amp electrical, hot water


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks like you got a good setup there good luck. nice shop aswell


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the new boss 92;929764 said:


> looks like you got a good setup there good luck. nice shop aswell


thanks.. good luck to you as well


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

dude congrats on growing bigger !!!!!!!!!!!! i haven't seen you on in awhile now i know what your been up too lol . ford man to dodge man ? good luck with the new truck , do you have your father running the dodge ? are you still doing the town thing this winter ?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mike psd;929777 said:


> dude congrats on growing bigger !!!!!!!!!!!! i haven't seen you on in awhile now i know what your been up too lol . ford man to dodge man ? good luck with the new truck , do you have your father running the dodge ? are you still doing the town thing this winter ?


haha yea been busy getting that dodge squared away as well as the shop. yes my dad is running that new truck which is the main reason for it being a dodge, he is also going to using it for his daily driver truck when its not plowing. and yes i am still on the town which is the main reason my truck now has a 9ft plow on it instead of the 8ft.. im going to be getting more active on here again now just been really busy getting myself setup for this winter.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE new truck. Not a big dodge fan but still nice truck.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

that is one clean shop...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

GMCHD plower;929807 said:


> NICE new truck. Not a big dodge fan but still nice truck.


thank you.. ive been around dodge all my life and my dad has worked on them for 30 years so he wants a dodge he gets a dodge lol.. its grwoing on me a little but i still prefer my f350 over the dodge



BladeScape;929846 said:


> that is one clean shop...


thanks.. i only just moved in there 2 weeks ago but im going to try and keep it as clean as i can


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

so the dodge is your dads and he's a sub of yours? btw nice shop


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

How much is the rent on your shop?, if you don,t mind me asking.Trying to get a comparision on what i,m paying.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

EGLC;929886 said:


> so the dodge is your dads and he's a sub of yours? btw nice shop


the truck is his.. but its being paid for through the company. hes not subbing per say how were working it is hes driving that truck both for plowing and his daily driver and he is splitting the profits from plowing the residential route with me 50/50.



ADMSWELDING;929909 said:


> How much is the rent on your shop?, if you don,t mind me asking.Trying to get a comparision on what i,m paying.


heres the deal on the shop.. each unit is independantly owned in that building.. however the property owner(builder of the building) owns 6 units that he rents those units are 1350/month plus utilities and 200 condo fee. my shop im renting from someone who bought one of the units (1 bay,office) and im paying 1000/month plus utilities

so its 1000/month plus utilites


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

hey kyle looking good..give me a call sometime ill swing down and check it out


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ColliganLands;929924 said:


> the truck is his.. but its being paid for through the company. hes not subbing per say how were working it is hes driving that truck both for plowing and his daily driver and he is splitting the profits from plowing the residential route with me 50/50.
> 
> heres the deal on the shop.. each unit is independantly owned in that building.. however the property owner(builder of the building) owns 6 units that he rents those units are 1350/month plus utilities and 200 condo fee. my shop im renting from someone who bought one of the units (1 bay,office) and im paying 1000/month plus utilities
> 
> so its 1000/month plus utilites


What does it have for heat? I have a pretty decent shop set up right now for VERY cheap money, but there is no heat. I hate that it doesn't have heat. I mean for the money I'm paying I shouldn't complain, but it would still be nice.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, nice shop too.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

CAT420;929995 said:


> hey kyle looking good..give me a call sometime ill swing down and check it out


thanks.. just pm me your number again.. i got a new phone and they didnt transfer the numbers lol



merrimacmill;929999 said:


> What does it have for heat? I have a pretty decent shop set up right now for VERY cheap money, but there is no heat. I hate that it doesn't have heat. I mean for the money I'm paying I shouldn't complain, but it would still be nice.


its got a big gas heater on the roof not sure on any specifics but ill snap a pic when im there again.. works pretty good but im looking into a couple of the propane space heaters instead



KL&M Snow Div.;930010 said:


> Looks good, nice shop too.


thanks


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

WHYYY??? I thought you were "True to the Blue" lol, but anyway nice truck.....I guess

Kyle, where are ur cutting edges for them Fisher plows? :waving:


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice shop. glad to see your around again.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

9 ft does that mean you can do main roads now you have a bigger blade ? some townships like 9fts and 10 fts for the main drags . 
congrats again dude you deserve it man you been working hard . if things keep picking up maybe next winter you'll have and f 550 and that xls you always wanted


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to see you back


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

creativedesigns;930112 said:


> WHYYY??? I thought you were "True to the Blue" lol, but anyway nice truck.....I guess
> 
> Kyle, where are ur cutting edges for them Fisher plows? :waving:


first off LOL.. like i said the truck is for my dad and all he drives is dodge and he works on dodge so it made sense to get him a dodge.. i personally like my ford more butt he dodge is growing on me alittle..
that plow now has a 5/8x8x9 cutting edge on it that picture was while i was waiting for that edge to be ordered.. all my plows have the 5/8x8 edges on them


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

02powerstroke;930114 said:


> Nice shop. glad to see your around again.


thanks.. and its good to be back lol been so busy theres been no time to get on the computer



mike psd;930195 said:


> 9 ft does that mean you can do main roads now you have a bigger blade ? some townships like 9fts and 10 fts for the main drags .
> congrats again dude you deserve it man you been working hard . if things keep picking up maybe next winter you'll have and f 550 and that xls you always wanted


thanks.. and i hope i can have that thruck/plow some day soon lol... as for the plows they (the town) swtiched from requiring an 8ft last year to a 9ft this year but honestly i like the 9ft alot more for the roads gets me alittle farther away from the mailboxes and such.. my whole route is sideroads but we will do the mainroads if those crews get behind .. not sure why they want a 9ft but they do and i like it more anyways so it all works out lol



ColumbiaLand;930217 said:


> Glad to see you back


thanks glad to be back.. good luck this winter


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Man that is a nice looking set up!!! I l have always liked your truck, and that shop there is plenty of room to work on your truck, And just hang out. I hope you will have a profitable 2010 season!!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

looks good kyle


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

bacwudzme;930567 said:


> Man that is a nice looking set up!!! I l have always liked your truck, and that shop there is plenty of room to work on your truck, And just hang out. I hope you will have a profitable 2010 season!!


thanks.. im planning on making the "office" portion of the shop in a tv/hang out room aswell as part of the main shop for that but pretty much im loving having a shop and we are already hanging out there alot lol.. good luck this winter and i hope you have a profitable season aswell



fisher guy;930581 said:


> looks good kyle


thanks mike and happy birthday also


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

thanx man it would of been better if we had snow but hey ill take a salting event over nothing any day lol


----------



## RSR_NH (Dec 21, 2009)

Colligan... Any family in NH, that moved to the Carolina's within the past few years?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Malibu in there!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good Kyle very nice shop keep it up!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

RSR_NH;930996 said:


> Colligan... Any family in NH, that moved to the Carolina's within the past few years?


not that i know of



erkoehler;931000 said:


> Nice Malibu in there!!!


thats not actually mine, its being sotred in there by a friend for the winter



deere615;932547 said:


> Looking good Kyle very nice shop keep it up!


thanks and good luck this season


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

a few from toayds "event"
2-3 light fluff came down quick and met trigger depths so had a little fun
pics are from the house before heading out and then the lot @ the shop .. had some fun in there with the 2 trucks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

couple pics of the trucks nice and clean after that last storm
also the pic of the dodge some some upgrades/changes that have been made to it:
1. black running boards and molded rubber mud flaps
2. chrome bug shield
3. smoked recon led cab lights


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the CTD! Idk about your dad but I notice a huge difference with the mirrors folded up vs. down on my dodge.


----------



## FklnNture1212 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Colligan, I've newly moved into Franklin and am trying to start my business back up. I was wondering if you have any suggestions or neighborhoods that are looking for a Landscaper/ Snow Plow removal expert. I just bought a brand new Boss V-plow and we havent gotten any snow! Maybe we could meet up at a local Pub and have a beer and discuss things.


----------

